# Burning photos to CD-R



## Jaywalk (Apr 5, 2005)

Could someone please tell me how to transfer dig. photos from My Pictures (Windows XP) to a CD-R so that they are burned in the correct order to display as a slide show.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Tsg.



Jaywalk said:


> so that they are burned in the correct order to display as a slide show.


Its in the way you name them. It important to use numbers with a consistant number of digits eg. All the following are four digit numbers:
0001, 0002, 0003, and so on.

Not 1,2,3..........9,10,11 
Number 9 is one digit and number 10 is two digit which mucks up the order in which they are written to cd.

It pays to practice with CD-RWs until you are sure.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

For the slideshow your intended use is important. If you just plan to view it on acomputer you can have Irfanview make a slideshow of the images and record the file it makes as an EXE file. You can also have it saved as a screensaver file or write them directly to a CDR.

If you want to view it on a DVD player on the TV there are more considerations. Some players wont read a VCD, but most will. Irfanview combined with Nero burning software can record a VCD slideshow for you that will play on many DVD entertainment players.

Irfanview will keep the images in the order that you drag them into the slideshow box. It is a lot easier to get them in the right order if you use *xgerryx*s numbering system because they will stay in the right order on your hard drive. And they will record in the proper order if you just back them up without putting them in a slideshow. To clarify his system, the next number after 0009 would be 0010.


----------



## Jaywalk (Apr 5, 2005)

Many thanks to you both. I can't go wrong now... can I?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Jaywalk said:


> I can't go wrong now... can I?


Don't forget, this is a computer you are working on.


----------



## Jaywalk (Apr 5, 2005)

You're absolutely right xgerryx - I've now 'renamed' all the pics from 0001 to 0051, and find that they won't open as a slideshow, nor indeed as anything at all!


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

What options do you see when you right click one of the files and click "open with"


----------



## Jaywalk (Apr 5, 2005)

Since shutting down the computer overnight, I now find I can open the individual photo files with Picture Viewer Application (choosing from the whole list, from Adobe Photoshop to Word - I haven't tried them all) but still no Slide Show.


----------



## Jaywalk (Apr 5, 2005)

...and having tried everything on the list, I can open individual files also with Internet Explorer, Quick time Player Application (comes out huge) and Windows Picture and Fax Viewer.


----------

